
Show HN: Turning thoughts and prayers into crypto coin charity support - TandPio
https://www.thoughtsandprayers.io
======
TandPio
Hi all. I decided to stop lurking and actually try to post something. I am
hoping this effort could actually help people. Please let me know your
thoughts about how I can make it better, be more transparent, and of course
any other comments you have. Thanks.

